
Show HN: Due.work – Simplify your work, to-do's and communications - robins73
https://www.due.work
======
robins73
Hello, Due.work founder here.

About 3 Months ago we launched Due.work 1.0 (which was previously known as
Birtly) with the mission to simplify the way people work together in a team.

By that time we kept on working day and night improving our product and today
we are finally launching Due.work.

Due.work allows you to organize and prioritize your project and tasks with a
board, list, and timeline view. By using due.work you can segregate everything
down into tasks, then prioritize and assign the tasks. review the progress of
each area using different views.

What's new in Due.work

\- Seperate pages for Today Tasks, My Tasks, Next 7 Days with support of 3
different views (List, Board and Timeline) in each.

\- Communication for discussing together with your team while working on the
same project.

\- Seperate activities page for getting all auto-updates of work happening in
the task. Activities remove the hassle of having integration with other third
party tools like slack just to get an update about work happening in the
project.

\- Introduction of simple distraction-free list view to get more focused on
work.

\- Improved pricing plans for unlimited user, unlimited project access for
each plans including the free one.

